# Which grinder for £160



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I want to buy a grinder as a Christmas present so must be new.

What's the best option? Looking at an MC2 or ASCASO I-MINI.

Thanks for your views.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

What drinks will you be looking to make using it? Espresso, brewed, press?


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry, should have said. Needs to pair with a Gaggia classic


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Lido E hand grinder may be a good choice if you're wanting only brand new options.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Might be of interest, I still have a Rancilio Rocky at £160 for sale at:http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=25414

Second hand, but really is as new - had it paired with my Gaggia Classic for a short while and got on well with it, good for brewed coffee too!


----------



## blockhead (May 9, 2012)

John Lewis have the Ascaso I1 for £ 170 for the next few days with 3 year guarantee. I think the I1 is better thought of than the I2, just an option for you to consider.


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm about to sell my rocky for £160 if that appeals ? Approx 2 years old in excellent condition. Doserless. Can supply snaps for your perusal.


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Oops just spotted post 5. Sorry Brewster


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

If you are going for the Ascaso don't buy the I-2 ( Conical burrs )


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for the various second hand offers, but it's a present so I would like to gift a bnib.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Is that bnib; brand new in box? I could offer a Sage Smart Grinder Pro for £170 delivered?

I got it free with the Sage Dual Boiler and have a better grinder already...I haven't opened it.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

You really need to up the limit to around £200 plus . This will give you a far better choice . If you are stuck at £160 or thereabouts the Ascaso would be the best bet .

If you are after the Graef 80 ( or 800 ,they are the same grinder ) This is the cheapest

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Graef-CM-800-Kaffeemuhle-silber-Kaffeemuhle-/321857055019?hash=item4af02ce92b:g:-7UAAOSweW5VeNyh

You could also check coffee italia as they have two small grinders under your budget . The Nemox is a good little machine but a lot of people won't agree .


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Just found this one . Bargain !!

http://www.ebay.it/itm/NEW-SAGE-HESTON-BLUMENTHAL-SMART-GRINDER-PRO-COFFEE-GRINDING-CRANBERRY-BCG820CRN-/151845326953?hash=item235aafd069:g:448AAOSwl9BWGk4J


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

frederickaj said:


> .............If you are after the Graef 80 ( or 800 ,they are the same grinder ) ............... .


*correct me if I'm wrong*

but i think the CM800 has adjustable top burr, whereas the CM80 has to be dismantled to adjust the bottom burr


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

yardbent said:


> *correct me if I'm wrong*
> 
> but i think the CM800 has adjustable top burr, whereas the CM80 has to be dismantled to adjust the bottom burr


I'm lead to believe the CM800 has more steps in its grind setting than the CM80.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I'm lead to believe the CM800 has more steps in its grind setting than the CM80.


good - cos my new CM800 arrives on Friday..........


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Yet another great entry level grinder .New £163 delivered . Worth a punt ???

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Demoka-Espressomuhle-M207-Chromauslauf-AUSSTELLUNGSSTUCK-ESPRESSO-PERFETTO-/272017953541?hash=item3f55889305:g:IgkAAOSwGzlTxoe~


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Another option at just over £100

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009PKGMY4/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=556245207&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001F7BKX8&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0H9A3E6YQ1HJDJBMCS9Y


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Graef CM800 for £160 delivered.......


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

If you haven't bought one already I would ask you to try ebay Italy (Ebay.it ) Search for macinacaffe ,go to price high to low and then new ( Nuovo ) When you scroll down to around 240 euro you will be surprised on the choice of grinders available .


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> I can do you a Graef CM800 for £160 delivered.......


just got mine yesterday

seems perfect as a good entry-level

quite pleased with workmanship and materials

IMO ?.................go for it..


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

This Graef from Italy is under £110 delivered !!

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Graef-CM-800-Kaffeemuhle-silber-Kaffeemuhle-/321857055019?hash=item4af02ce92b:g:-7UAAOSweW5VeNyh


----------



## jqwety (Oct 25, 2015)

Does having a warranty matter for grinders or if is it the case that if they work out of the box, they'll work forever?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

New Nemox Lux delivered to uk for £105 total has got to go on the wanted list !


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jqwety said:


> Does having a warranty matter for grinders or if is it the case that if they work out of the box, they'll work forever?


Grinders can go wrong like anything else, some more than others. That's for you to answer really, how important warranty is. I see a lot of people say the Mazzers are real workhorses and also their is loads of guides and threads on here about modifications you can do so I guess you'd stand a fair chance of being able to fix some things yourself. Some other grinders there's less info. Like most things you're taking a chance buying secondhand, you can never know what will go wrong / when. Definitely get more grinder for the money secondhand tho


----------

